# Identify problem foods! Works a treat!



## Guest (Nov 29, 2001)

Hi, new to this bulliten board. I've had IBS for about 2 years, and after finally being diagnosed, I went about identifying foods that cause attacks. If you try a food, make a log of it - how much, how it was cooked, etc. I always get attacks within a few hours of eating something. But! I've found that the effects do not wear off for a few days, so I keep that food as a possible cause for the next 72 hours or so. After a month of two I found that - dairy (lactose?), wheat, gluten and nuts set me off. I avoid those foods (I have a very supportive and vigilant girlfriend who enforces it!), and I never really have problems. I'd say I'm basically "normal" if I avoid those foods. Stress doesn't seem to be a huge factor for me, just food. I run alot, and have been told that may affect IBS, but I haven't had a problem with it. Give it a try! All the best,Shane.


----------

